# Bike advice cannondale trail 6 or scott aspect 660



## B_A_Brackers (28 Mar 2015)

Hi
As a road biker and commuter I'm looking to buy an entry level hard tail mountain bike. I'm torn between the scott aspect 660 and cannondale trail 6. There are about the limit of my budget as the bike will only be used when I'm not out on the road ie bad weather or just fancy a blast up the moors and for commuting 8 miles when my commuter is out of action. Not sure which to go for. My road bike is a scott and I'm very happy with the quality of it but heard good things about the trail 6 for it's £380 price tag


----------



## B_A_Brackers (28 Mar 2015)

http://m.evanscycles.com/products/scott/aspect-660-2015-mountain-bike-ec075409

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Trail-6-Mountain-Bike-2015-Hardtail-MTB_73568.htm


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Mar 2015)

Even the lowly Trail 6 has Cannondale's anti-vibration SAVE construction.

I've just bought a Trail SL1 and am very impressed with how smooth and comfy the frame is.

There's no way the Scott will be a bad bike, but the Cannondale may be a nicer ride.

My local Evans stocks Cannondale.

A short test ride on both bikes might tell you.


----------



## lpretro1 (28 Mar 2015)

I'd go for the Scott any day - it will probably be lighter


----------



## B_A_Brackers (28 Mar 2015)

I'm leaning towards it as I love my scott speedster


----------

